
California Prop 25: Algorithmic Risk Assessments instead of Cash Bail - ibejoeb
https://ballotpedia.org/California_Proposition_25,_Replace_Cash_Bail_with_Risk_Assessments_Referendum_(2020)#cite_note-sos-18
======
ibejoeb
Up for vote in November and will determine whether measures in SB 10 [0] go
into effect, replacing bail with algorithmic risk scores. This relies on
Pretrial Risk Assessment Instruments[1] to score people on flight risk and
danger to society.

I'm interested in the suppliers of such services.

[0]
[https://www.courts.ca.gov/pretrial.htm](https://www.courts.ca.gov/pretrial.htm)

~~~
erentz
Interesting progressive move. Bail system here seems to be used as a
bargaining tool to get plea agreements and biases the system against those
without resources.

What do you mean by “Suppliers of these services”? Are they going to outsource
the risk assessment process? That’s disappointing... and I suspect will make
for trouble. Why can’t we just do these things in house they’re a core
function of the system. Then there’s no finger pointing about responsibility
later. (Which is probably exactly why they would want to outsource it.)

------
slg
Why is "algorithmic" in the title of this post? The only mention of
"algorithmic" or "algorithm" is in the two statements opposing this
proposition. There is mention of a "validated risk assessment tool" as part of
the process, but it is not the only factor. The implication of the headline
seems to be that is replacing the cash bail with a black box algorithm. That
doesn't seem to be the case in my reading of it. Does anyone have more
insight?

